# Change Orders



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PECI said:


> HELLO!
> What does data does everyone use when they are writing change orders. RSMeans and NECA? And how do you keep yourself up to date on it whenever the prices change? ex. making your own spreadsheet and every year changing the values or something different


I think the best way is to pick one and memorialize it in whatever agreement you make with the owner.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The RSMeans numbers don't make sense to me. The NECA numbers seem more realistic and closer to my own historical data.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Accubid Change Order


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The RSMeans numbers don't make sense to me. The NECA numbers seem more realistic and closer to my own historical data.



RSMeans has never made sense to me either....ever. And if they don't make sense to me, then how can I argue my case to an owner?
All estimating software have labor units that I use for hard bid work and they have units for change orders, which are based on NECA units.
There is no room for argument using NECA units imo.....


----------

